# women how have your views changed towards sex as you have aged?



## Goldmember357 (Jan 31, 2012)

with my wife i notice some major differences and its a good thing.

1) she is more interested in sex like 10x as much than when we were young and met.

2) she does not feel like she needs to be romanced all the time. before basically and she admitted this to me not to long ago she said she had unrealistic expectations for how i should initiate sex all the time. Now she is more into me dominating her and being more open with me on what she really enjoy's. This is good because before groping her or pinning her to wall and sticking my tongue down her throat than throwing her over my shoulder and taking her to the bedroom would lead to instant rejection. I remember i tried this early on before we married when we were just dating she hated it and said a girl has to be romanced. Now it seems this is not always the case. Although i do like to romance her 

3) more open to trying new things and not disputing trying something.


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

For me my libido has increased and I have become more adventurous.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

> *Goldmember357 said*: Now she is more into me dominating her and being more open with me on what she really enjoy's


Oh this is SO a midlife thing with many women -- ME TOO !

My views towards sex : Once repressed...too much of a good girl mentality.... now as I have aged, done having kids... I picked up the seductive Vixen, I'd make a fine Dominatrix even.  










I'd like to do it all, try new things, new places, new positions, more flirting, more grabbing, more closeness, I still want Romance though ~ I can't see that ever dying within. 

One thing we've never got into yet... is Toys..... maybe someday.


----------



## 40isthenew20 (Jul 12, 2012)

Perhaps a mid-life explanation can add to my good fortune with my wife's libido (and entire attitude) rising. We haven't banged this much since we were dating and she has been super nice to me in every facet. Marriages are for better or worse, so this is a great example of the former.


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

Yes horny as he!!.

Also confidence is way improved. I used to worry about 'bits of me' all the time when i younger until I realized H loved ALL of me and really didn't notice my lumpy/wobbly bits unless i grabbed them and pointedly showed them to him. 

So these days I'm perfectly happily to be naked, hanging up side down from the trapeze and not be worried about if my stomach is sucked in enough or if my boobs are looking droopy 

Sweet!!


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

Actually, my views did change. I expected to meet a guy who wanted an emotional relationship as well as a sexual one, and the two linked together. I dropped all beliefs that most men wanted one thing and one thing only. I went from thinking that was a rare thing to thinking it was more likely. Once my thinking changed, so did my relationships, and my life. And oh, my friends in real life as well as the men here (particularly the men here, as well as male counselors) were a huge part of that.


----------



## dixieangel (Jun 28, 2012)

For me..as I've aged I've become more confident and less self conscious which makes a lot of difference in how Ienjoy sex. When I was younger I was more repressed and also more preoccupied with kids, school, work, etc. When you age you slow down and start to realize the simple things in life really should be enjoyed as fully as you can. Since my mid 30s I've enjoyed sex so much more. My 2nd husband and I experimented and he has done things to me that I didn't even think were possible. I have become very HD.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

definitely.I actually like doing it now!

I don't need the situation to be perfect as though i'm in some erotic novel.
I realize that while I love orgasms,I don't need to stress about having one and enjoying sex for the closeness is now a priority.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

CharlieParker said:


> I really just want to say, SA, the new avatar, lol. But I will contribute. Please add ages and time together.


A closer view ...a little *HOT* I know...










Wish we looked that young again.... I'll be 46 soon , he'll be 49 . We've been together since I was 15 ~ him 18... (31 yrs total) ... 23 married.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

wifeofhusband said:


> I'm more interested and more confident.


This sudden confidence comes from a rise in Testosterone as women grow older... I found this on the net to explain some of this phenomenon >>>



> *Balance the seesaw*. When they were first married, the man remembered, he always took the sexual lead, pulling his wife close and whispering his desire to make love. But now, 20 years later, she often makes the first move.
> 
> Again, hormonal changes are bringing the couple into closer balance. Men and women both produce testosterone and estrogen, but the proportion of each changes over the years. The male's shifting levels of estrogen and testosterone may make him more willing to follow than to lead, happy for his wife to set the pace.
> 
> ***** And as a woman's estrogen declines and her testosterone becomes proportionately greater, she may become more assertive = confident.


----------



## Desperate_Housewife (Oct 15, 2012)

SimplyAmorous said:


> Oh this is SO a midlife thing with many women -- ME TOO !
> 
> My views towards sex : Once repressed...too much of a good girl mentality.... now as I have aged, done having kids... I picked up the seductive Vixen, I'd make a fine Dominatrix even.
> 
> ...


Damn. I could've written this, lol.


----------



## happytogether (Sep 8, 2012)

I would say my views have changed dramatically. But that has a lot to do with my husband and how he treats me. I gained about 25lbs a few years ago and this bothers me greatly as I always maintained 120lbs or less. But my husband met me with the extra 25lbs and he thinks I am HOT. He comments every single day about how attracted he is to me. When I get undressed he practically drools.

I know without a doubt that he loves me body and soul. Until I met him, I rarely ever had an org*sm. But now I have one or more each day.

I used to be a once a week or so gal with my ex. But with my husband, we are still like bunnies. At a minimum of once a day, but average 3 times a day. (we both work from home, yeah, we don't get a lot of work done  ) 

He is so loving and passionate, he builds me up and compliments me all day long. How could I not want him? I remind him everyday what a lucky, lucky man he is!!!


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Yes! I am hornier now than I have ever been in my life.

Also, I don't find as many things as taboo as I once did.


----------

